# Oregon coast



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Spent the weekend over on the Oregon coast checking out light houses. Did not take my bike. Kept watch for other riders though. really didn't see that many. I would have figured that Highway 101 would have been swamped. It wasn't. 
I will be making another trip back later this summer I think. My Daughter and I really want to ride in Astoria. Got several rides there we want to do. We will probably only do a couple of them.
The next ride I have planned as of now is from Hood River to Rowena. I am trying to get my wife up and rolling so she can do that ride. 
Anyway the Oregon coast is what suprised me. Hardly any riders. I would have figured there would have been more being fathers day weekend and all. Did I miss something?


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I went to the McKenzie Pass last weekend. June 15 was the last day it was closed to traffic. I probably saw 50 bikes on the mountain. I think it would be a good ride even with cars on the hill, but it was nice to have no traffic (or rare cars on part of the mountain).

It was about a 120 mile ride from my house to the mountain, and back. I only got about halfway up the mountain (12 miles or so) before I had to turn back as it was getting late, I was already tired, and I didn't know how long it would take me to do the 60 mile trek back home. As far as I could tell, most people did a park and ride, and I didn't see anybody else doing the ride from Eugene/Springfield to the mountain. If you do decide to try the McKenzie, the mountain is much shorter from the Sisters side than from the Eugene side.

Last weekend was mediocre weather in the Willamette valley. I got hit by the occasional light drizzly shower, but not enough to really get me soaked. How was it at the coast? It is often about 10 degrees cooler there than here.

What part did you get to? I always see a few bikes around the Florence area, but the coastal highway always looks downright wicked with all the traffic. I've never been on the road by bike myself. Maybe someday.

Quite a few years ago, I did the Reach the Beach bike ride. Long, but a good ride. Since then, they've dropped the Monroe start, and I think the Salem start, which is a bit of a pain. It looks like this year's ride is already over, and they've already begun registration for next year's ride.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

80turbota said:


> Spent the weekend over on the Oregon coast checking out light houses. Did not take my bike. Kept watch for other riders though. really didn't see that many. I would have figured that Highway 101 would have been swamped. It wasn't.
> I will be making another trip back later this summer I think. My Daughter and I really want to ride in Astoria. Got several rides there we want to do. We will probably only do a couple of them.
> The next ride I have planned as of now is from Hood River to Rowena. I am trying to get my wife up and rolling so she can do that ride.
> Anyway the Oregon coast is what suprised me. Hardly any riders. I would have figured there would have been more being fathers day weekend and all. Did I miss something?


did you miss something, other than the fact that 101 is fairly dangerous with the traffic speeds, heavy summer traffic, and not well perceived as a friendly place to ride in the least? a few riders/pedestrians have been killed on it in the past few years. You can get to Astoria through the back roads out of Scappoose...but be prepared to possibly share the road with log truck drivers who will be speeding. 

Hood River to Rowena is nice...IF the wind isn't blowing. Anything over 15-20mph is going to cause you problems either going out or coming back. I would recommend the Klickitat river loop out of Lyle as well, but even that can be hard with the wind. Lots of good rides out around the DAlles as well. Get a map, go exploring.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

We started out at Coos Bay. Worked our way up to Newport. Then went on to Lincoln city. Turned there and headed inland. I just figured that I would have seen more cyclists since 101 is supposed to be the coastal bicycle route. I agree that it seems unsafe. Needs it's own bike lane. I am doing Hood River to Rowena a little later this summer. I can't wait. I have wanted to do it for some time. This is the year. I have been asked by my father to do it and take lots and lots of Pictures as he will never see that part of the road. (health issues) I have debated riding the Klickitat loop. I have a friend that lives in Lyle. She hasn't done it either. she will also be riding the Hood River ride with me. 
I did see a small handful of riders doing a ride from the Dalles to Mosier. Maybe 30 or so. I was just surprised. There just wasn't that many. I will admit the weather wasn't the best but not all that bad.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm headed for Seaside in a week or so, I have been wondering what to ride in the area. 

What rides do you have in mind around Astoria?


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I would like to ride the River walk in Astoria. Just getting out and riding there would be great. I would probably head south out of Astoria, don't know where for sure I would go but it sounds like a good plan to me. I would also like to take my mountain bike and go to long beach and ride up the beach there. That sounds like a great plan to me also.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

This is though map my ride. Seaside, OR Bike Trails - Maps of Bike Routes in Seaside, OR
I see a lot of mountain biking on there. Thats fine with me too. I can do that


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

If you are in the North, perhaps you could find the "Hood to Coast" (running) route. I think most of it was away from busy roads.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Yesterday on the 4th I loaded up the family and went to Multnomah falls. (Yeah the traffic was stupid and so were we to do that on a holiday weekend.) We had never been up to the lookout at the falls. After I managed to get the van parked I seen some cyclists at the old lodge there. I did tell them that I was jealous of them for riding and wished that I had done the same as them. they said it was a great ride so far and that it was so much easier to get around that way. I personally thought it would have been very dangerous considering the traffic. Anyway at that point I caught up with my family and we made our hike to the top of the falls and enjoyed ourselves very much. On my way down I kept thinking that this would be a blast coming down on my mountain bike if there were no people to contend with. Maybe a night ride down?


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I think those trails are a bit too busy for bikes, especially around Multnomah. The secondary roads would be good for bikes, but I think there is quite a hill between Troutdale and Multnomah Falls.

I actually like Horsetail Falls better than Multnomah Falls. The trail takes off about 5 miles East of Multnomah Falls. There is one level of falls at the road, then about a mile up the trail, you encounter a second waterfall that you can actually walk behind. Kind of cool. Then the trail goes level for a few miles before going back down to the road. Maybe is splits off to see another canyon.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

CliffordK said:


> I think those trails are a bit too busy for bikes, especially around Multnomah. The secondary roads would be good for bikes, but I think there is quite a hill between Troutdale and Multnomah Falls.
> 
> I actually like Horsetail Falls better than Multnomah Falls. The trail takes off about 5 miles East of Multnomah Falls. There is one level of falls at the road, then about a mile up the trail, you encounter a second waterfall that you can actually walk behind. Kind of cool. Then the trail goes level for a few miles before going back down to the road. Maybe is splits off to see another canyon.


the hills through Corbett aren't bad at all...pretty gradual. I believe you can ride all the way from Troutdale out to the Bridge of the Gods on the new MUT trail to Cascade Locks.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

During the day they are. I wouldn't mind a night ride. If they would allow it. Multiple lights and a headlight would work.


----------

